# Diarrhea (sorry)



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi ollie is 14 months and we feed him on james well beloved we have recently changed flavours and since then he has had sloppy poohs ,i wouldnt have thought changing flavours would have caused this would you ?? 
Also we have been up with him since 2am this morning having had several bouts of horrible diarrhea .he hasn't had a drink since last night and i am worried he is just sleeping .please advice as im not sure what to do 

Thankyou


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Take him to your vets! If he isn't drinking and is very sleepy I think for your peace of mind and Ollie's health you should get him checked over.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree, if he isn't drinking he might be getting dehydrated. Take him to the vets they will likely put him on an antibiotic to harden up those poos a bit. and if on antibiotics make sure to give him a bit of probiotic youghurt. helps the tummy.

What flavour did you switch from and what did you switch to, some dogs have issues with some meats, so like if you moved from lamb to chicken that could be the culprit.


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

hi thankyou i switched from turkey and rice to lamb and rice


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it is possible lamb doesn;t agree with him..but just a guess


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Definately the vet! They will take his temperature, listen to his heart etc and if nothing untoward give you antibiotics and possibly antiinflamatory and maybe tell you to feed him on chicken and rice for a while. Hopefully nothing serious. xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

It's dehydration you have to watch out for - so try and encourage him to drink if you can. If he doesn't then off to vets.

I would advice putting him on a bland diet for a few days. Don't give him anything for 24 hrs then a diet of white fish ( I found this better than the chicken) and rice is the best I have found and a dollop of pro-biotic yoghurt for upset tummies.

Once he is back to regular poos- you can pop him back onto his food. ( maybe not the lamb one though!)

If you are at all unsure best to go to vets.

Hope he is better soon


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Please let us know how you get on .. but a trip to the vets would be advised... 

It may be the food change or even something he has picked up on a walk and eaten... 

Please keep us updated xxxx


----------



## badgerbunny (Jul 27, 2011)

Sweet potato can also help with the digestive upset!


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

hi everyone Thankyou for your kind words and helpfull advice ,i really do appreciate this forum even though i havnt got the hang of loading up my photos or doing all the nice bits you do to your page ,how do you do that bit at the bottom with your dog on and how old it is ?? 

I have been to the vets and £56 later i have reassurance and some antiinflammatory tablets some flavoured water and some mineral replacement ,she could not say what it was just an upset AND guess what as soon as we came home Olllie drank his water xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! oh ollie! silly boy! Glad he is doing better with the water, and good to have the piece of mind.

the thing at the bottom is from pitta patta if you click on it it will take you to a website to create your own, and you just post the link in ur signature.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Ollie ... I think if in any doubt a trip to the vet is worth it, as a comforted owner is usually a comforted dog or puppy... ok a little less money in your purse but hey it is still worth it... 

Oakley came to me at 6 weeks old and was rather poorly ... shall we say loose with blood in his poo, I was so worried but after a trip to the vet, vitamin paste, sensitive dog food he was better and I was comforted and relaxed.. the vet didn’t know exactly what had caused it, but thought he may have picked something up in the garden or even from the breeders... so always best to be safe xxx

Love to Ollie xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dont you just love em, glad he's feeling brighter. I suppose hind sight is great but if you had nt gone whose to know it could have been worse x


----------

